# Mud and Snow Tires



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A while back a few members inquired via PM's regarding the tires I have on my GT5000...I believe they are Carlisle Strykers (sp?)...I use them all winter without the aid of chains and have had great traction. I have also eliminated any spin on wet grass while mowing. I'd recommend these tires highly.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=10723>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i do like those tires.. plus you can use them year round... 
but on a sloped driveway and on ice.... i think id still like to have chains..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i do like those tires.. plus you can use them year round...
> but on a sloped driveway and on ice.... i think id still like to have chains.. *


 I had them on ice and my drive is sloped...the nice thing about them is that you can always add chains


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Looks like an ATV tire. *


That's exactly what they are:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So they still working well Randy? Did you use them all summer on the tractor? REALY going to need new sneakers on the 224, eaven if I just use it as a splitter mule. The turfs are junk, spin all the time.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *So they still working well Randy? Did you use them all summer on the tractor? REALY going to need new sneakers on the 224, eaven if I just use it as a splitter mule. The turfs are junk, spin all the time. *


 Used them all summer to mow, etc. and they worked great. They didn't tear up any sod. They have proved to be an all around great tire.


----------

